# Tobacco River Brown Trout



## Big_P (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey guys I got a question. When can you expect to catch browns in the Tobacco? I have this honey hole that I fish and usually do really good with bass and large gills. Well anyway.....I DON'T REMEMBER THE TIME OF YEAR....I caught some beautiful browns outta there by surprise. I haven't caught any out of there since. So when would they be up there in the hole? PLEASE HELP!!! Thanks..........:help:


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

i cant say this is the right answer but with my experence on the tobacco i do good on trout up till mid to late june and early september i do get trout during the summer but find as the temps go up so does the chub catch


----------

